# Vergleichen von Variablen wie geht das ?



## itseit (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe bei einm Login eine Eingabe als Variable gennant nun möchte ich diese eingabe mit einer eigabe welche sich in einer datei befindet vergleichen und falls richtig oder falsch handeln.
Wie mach ich das vergleichen der variablen und dann die reaktion auf falsch und richtig?


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juni 2004)

Zeig mal deinen Code. Normalerweise vergleichst du mit dem Operator == in einer if-Verzweigung.


----------



## Kamephis (10. Juni 2004)

hi,

ich denke, dass machst du einfach per  

```
if($var1 == $var2) {login}
else ....
```

wenn generell für einloginscript gerum geht: mein persönlicher liebling, den ich überall benutze 
Loginscript mit Sessions

/e: warum sin hier leute immer schneller


----------



## Ben Ben (11. Juni 2004)

alternativ kannst du auch === bzw !== benutzen, die neben dem gleichen Wert auch den Datentyp vergkleicht:


```
$a = 1;
$b = "1";

so ist $a == $b TRUE, $a === $b aber FALSE
```


----------

